# Mehrere Buttons in einer Schleife erzeugen .



## Seraph (20. Aug 2005)

Hallo liebe Forumfreunde,

ich möchte gerne mehrere Buttons automatisch erzeugen und zwar in einer Schleife. Leider geht meine Lösung nicht auf ... warum? Vielleicht hat einer von Euch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag  ???:L 


```
for (int i=0; i!=5 ;i++)
{
("Button"+i) = new JButton("Button "+i);
}
```


Es sollen fünf Buttons in der Form erzeugt werden:


```
Button1 = new JButton("Button 1");
```

anscheinend kann man den Objektnamen nicht automatisch erzeugen  ???:L

Schöne Grüße
Meer.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Aug 2005)

sowas geht bei java nicht, also den namen einer variable zur laufzeit festlegen
eine alternative wär ein array


```
JButton button = new JButton[5];
for (int i=0; i!=5 ;i++) 
{ 
button[i] = new JButton("Button "+i); 
}
```


----------



## Seraph (20. Aug 2005)

Vielen dank für die Schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort. Ich habe es gleich umgesetzt und scheint zu funktionieren, zumindest mit dem kompilieren. Aber bei der Ausgabe bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen.

So habe ich das Array erzeugt und die Schleife nach Deinem TIP gebaut:


```
JButton button[] = new JButton[3];
for (int i=1; i!=3 ;i++){
button[i] = new JButton("Button "+i);
```
 
Das ist die fehlermeldung aus der DOS Box:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.awt.Container.addImpl(Container.java:1019)
	at java.awt.Container.add(Container.java:351)
	at FirstGUI.<init>(FirstGUI.java:35)
	at FirstGUI.main(FirstGUI.java:64)

Schöne Grüße
Meer.


----------



## Seraph (20. Aug 2005)

Ich habe vergessen das ein Array mit 0 anfängt und nicht mit 1   

Es hat alles geklappt 

Vielen Dank 

Schöne Grüße
Meer.


----------

